# Record Rack Feed, who's using and thoughts/ results?



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been hearing great things from several ranch managers that have switched to Record Rack pellets. Wanted to know if anyone in the 2Cool world has any experience with it compared to others on the market.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You might want to check the results of Double Down feed, made by a 2Cooler. The proof is in the pictures and you can check plenty of them out on the Holden Pasture thread. I would say his results have been excellent +.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Really... Never heard of it :sarcasm1 

Nothing against Brett but I'm looking for intel on a different brew.


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

We have been feeding it for several years. It has the same amount of protein and fiber as the double down. 

We feed the record rack because that is what Susie carries in freer.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TTH said:


> We have been feeding it for several years. It has the same amount of protein and fiber as the double down.
> 
> We feed the record rack because that is what Susie carries in freer.


I used to feed RR my self. We grew some nice bucks feeding it but.... nothing like we are growing now with our custom feed blend. 
Fiber is one of the cheaper part of the feed imo. 
I believe RR is 14% fiber and DD 6.5%
DD is far from â€œthe sameâ€ other than being in pellet form.
There are almost 1000 lbs of â€œ shelled â€œ peanuts and cotton seed meal per ton in our feed. 
The TDN in DD is around 83% -85% thatâ€™s the Total Digestible Nutrients I believe. 
We also add Diamond V Yeast to our blend.
We also add attractants to our feed blend to boost consumption and draw in more deer. Our deer seem to prefer DD over â€œall feedsâ€ we have tried.
no wheat-mids, no rice hulls, no cheap fillers in DD. 
Our blend stays the same and constant year round not changing ingredients to absorb fluctuation in price of fillers and fibers 
Donâ€™t mean to high jack the thread but Double Down Deer Feed isnâ€™t even close to the same feed blend as Record Rack. I wouldnâ€™t have posted here if our blend hadnâ€™t been mentioned. 
Just saying.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Spots and Dots said:


> before it's over this should get good......
> 
> Deer Camp sells RR in bulk and rents feed buggies, btw.


Freer Deer Camp sells Antlermax and not RR. Susie's sells RR. Muy Grande sells DD when they have it.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

WillieT said:


> If a 2Cooler has an as good or better product, why wouldn't you support them? I think there is a little jealousy involved. No sarcasm needed.


I am interested in Record Rack in particular because their parent company is a major supporter of an outdoor ministry that we are heavily involved with.

Again nothing against the Double Down team (and I appreciate your input Brett) but you need not look far on this site for information about their products. We have used another feed for years and I am personally underwhelmed by the results that I am seeing.

I have my reasons for looking into the RR line, jealousy is not one of them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Nothing in this battle but to say there is no miracle feed. Saying that one thing they must do is like it and eat it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Nothing in this battle but to say there is no miracle feed. Saying that one thing they must do is like it and eat it.


Yup... same as picking out a girlfriend!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

We used to feed it. Never was overly impressed with results. Iâ€™m sure it helped, but not enough to justify effort or cost. I know some other people who feed it and have good results, but they are raising pen deer. Not really apples to apples there.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Nothing in this battle but to say there is no miracle feed. Saying that one thing they must do is like it and eat it.


Every time DD is mentioned you pop up with this miracle feed comment Charlie.

Why? ðŸ¤·ðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸

Anyway there is no as Charlie puts it Maracle feeds imo either... but when you think your going out run a motorcycle on a bicycle you may want to think about it before you lay your wallet on the table. Lol.
Thatâ€™s pretty much how I see it. ðŸ˜‰
Good ainâ€™t cheap and cheap ainâ€™t good imo.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

NWcurlew said:


> I am interested in Record Rack in particular because their parent company is a major supporter of an outdoor ministry that we are heavily involved with.
> 
> Again nothing against the Double Down team (and I appreciate your input Brett) but you need not look far on this site for information about their products. We have used another feed for years and I am personally underwhelmed by the results that I am seeing.
> 
> I have my reasons for looking into the RR line, jealousy is not one of them.


In no way am I trying to push the Feed on you and no worries at all.
When someone does quote or mention our feed blend incorrectly online I do like to clear it up. 
DD is not for everyone. We just wanted to take the next step in our management plan so we made what we feel is a much stronger blend than over the counter products we used in the past.
If they support your ministry and your not looking for a specialized blend I would use that product. I couldnâ€™t find hardly any difference in what I felt were the top â€œ3 over the counter blendsâ€ when I was searching for a hotter fed.
Sounds like you should support them for what they do for you.
Hope you are having a great season. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's not like anyone here has a vested interest in what feeds are mentioned or discounted...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bret

Never mentioned racing bikes or motorcycles or money or your feed. You asked why I mentioned no such thing as a miracle food is because there is not one. Even you agreed. 
Have a good new year and good hunting.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

When the drought comes to south Texas, thatâ€™s when you will find out if the feed you feed is sufficient. And itâ€™s going to come, thatâ€™s for sure.


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

We had no rain rain for 3 1/2 months on our place. We feed double down and we didnt see a decline in our body or antler size. Just the facts


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Nothing in this battle but to say there is no miracle feed. Saying that one thing they must do is like it and eat it.


Probably not a "miracle feed" but to think that all are created equal is very naive thinking.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

How much is DD per ton?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

All I will add to this thread is this, we fed both of these feeds over the growing months this past year, and DD was eaten about twice as fast as the RR. The way I see it, even if there isn't much difference, the more they eat, the bigger they grow!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Does ANY comparison include the age of deer taken?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

SSST said:


> All I will add to this thread is this, we fed both of these feeds over the growing months this past year, and DD was eaten about twice as fast as the RR. The way I see it, even if there isn't much difference, the more they eat, the bigger they grow!


When I eat alot, I tend to poop alot.......regardless of volume consumed, only a certain amount of nutrient can be absorbed. Eating alot and only absorbing a maximum amount creates some expensive poop.

and don't forget - the DD guy is also experimenting with a supplement mineral pack that is not in the feed. Minerals have alot to do with horn growth too.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This topic gets emotional to some, and I don't have a dog in it. I would bet however, that not all feed is equal, whether deer feed or dog food.

Different companies pursue the market in different ways. Some companies want a significant market share, but also want to put out cheap feed. Others want to produce a better feed, but have to charge more due to the costly ingredients. Marketing is important. For dogs we can go to dogfoodadvisor.com and get some answers but there is no deerfeedadvisor.com Do some companies pay to have their food rate better at dogfoodadvisor? That brings another variable in.

Some of the answers are not just opinion, but can be determined by nutritional analysis. Is it just a business, or is it also a passion? I suggest we keep this thread civil.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Protein Feed*

I'll jump in this discussion. We own ranches in Live Oak and Duval Counties. We've used RR and L&E's protein for years with minimal results.

We started DD about 3 years ago and there's absolutely no comparison IMO and i have proof in the quality of horns and weights of our deer, brother shot a 201 this year with bow. I believe a huge advantage of DD is not just the quality of the feed but how well the pellet breaks down and retains in the deer's system. Also, having a higher amount of protein is great but a deer will only retain so much protein. Deer will walk across corn for DD. I'm also noticing our dove/quail (the ones that hang around the feeders) are definitely bigger and i believe it's because of DD.

We don't have pens just wide open ranches that are high fenced. I'm absolutely sold on DD and it has nothing to do with knowing Brett on this site. If DD wasn't the best i would say so but in my opinion there's no comparison. We'll continue to feed DD on our ranches. I'll post before/after pictures later this afternoon.

SKelly


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I giggle everytime this kinda question is brought up and Double Down is mentioned because as everyone sees there is no other option when it comes to the best feed blend on the market......Just look at the proof.......

Brett correct me if I am wrong but the Nunley Chittim Pastures have been producing the potential to shoot a stud 180â€-190â€ deer for years correct......even before double down. Did it help.....absolutely!!!! Having more feed stations than all of my friends that hunt combined, on or in a central location inside a massive ranch has a big to do with it. These deer donâ€™t leave, a lot are shot with a bow for multiple reasons and only certain pastures are hunted by certain people. They have a video saying a deer put on up to 50â€ of growth in one year. That is NUTS!!!!! That may be the case but you have to have the genetics, the ranch and people to manage it and most importantly the POCKET BOOK to do that. I am sure everyone keeps that in mind when they see what Double Down has done on Holdenâ€™s family pasture and the part of the massive ranch he leases is not an example of what would happen on everyoneâ€™s place that feeds the blend he does. What he has done is truly impressive but to say itâ€™s all Double Down and without this feed they wouldnâ€™t be where they are is a great sales pitch for the blend that years ago he said he didnâ€™t have owner ship in and just wanted to share a great protein Blend from a feed store in Dilly. 

Example: introducing it on a small llano County lease and getting deer to add 100lbs and grow these massive and impressive racks on deer on a low fence 1k ac tract with one or two protein feeders in the first 2 years the same person who sits around and tells another person there isnâ€™t another feed on the market. 

RR vs DD is about 2.00 Dollars a bag cheaper in Freer. For some who want to feed protein but donâ€™t have an unlimited budget, RR is an option. Also donâ€™t forget about L&E feed. Another decent blend that is cheaper than RR that has believers also. What ever some feed is there choice but just to be clear......I know feeding Double Down at 4-5 locations on my little 640ac area isnt gonna produce giants cause you have to have something to start with genetics wise to be able to produce studs. Iâ€™m in Webb County with part of the giant Billings Ranch on two sides of me and have yet to see a buck that will go over 120â€ all year........Double Down canâ€™t fix that....but my lease will be completely open for someone to try in a few weeks!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Tail'in around said:


> I giggle everytime this kinda question is brought up and Double Down is mentioned because as everyone sees there is no other option when it comes to the best feed blend on the market......Just look at the proof.......
> 
> Brett correct me if I am wrong but the Nunley Chittim Pastures have been producing the potential to shoot a stud 180â€-190â€ deer for years correct......even before double down. Did it help.....absolutely!!!! Having more feed stations than all of my friends that hunt combined, on or in a central location inside a massive ranch has a big to do with it. These deer donâ€™t leave, a lot are shot with a bow for multiple reasons and only certain pastures are hunted by certain people. They have a video saying a deer put on up to 50â€ of growth in one year. That is NUTS!!!!! That may be the case but you have to have the genetics, the ranch and people to manage it and most importantly the POCKET BOOK to do that. I am sure everyone keeps that in mind when they see what Double Down has done on Holdenâ€™s family pasture and the part of the massive ranch he leases is not an example of what would happen on everyoneâ€™s place that feeds the blend he does. What he has done is truly impressive but to say itâ€™s all Double Down and without this feed they wouldnâ€™t be where they are is a great sales pitch for the blend that years ago he said he didnâ€™t have owner ship in and just wanted to share a great protein Blend from a feed store in Dilly.
> 
> ...


We took 1-190 in 9 years Feeding other â€œbrandsâ€ mentioned and â€œ0â€ 200â€ deer feeding other feed blends. 
We took 1 deer with 40â€ of mass in those 9 years â€œpre-DDâ€ we have lost count of bucks with 40+ inches of mass taken now.
In the past 6 years we have shot or arrowed 13 bucks over 200â€ since we switched Feed blends. This does not include the other multiple 200â€+ class deer we have passed in the past couple of years. 
We feel our 3 year olds now look like our 5 year olds did before. 
Rice hulls, wheat midds and plant byproducts didnâ€™t work for us at least not good enough imo. 
I donâ€™t believe these components listed grow as big a deer as peanuts and cottonseed. Just my opinion. I think it kept them alive but we just wanted more in our feed. 
Imo with almost 1000 lbs of the shelled peanuts and cotton seed meal ground up per ton there is no comparison to the other blends mentioned. Taking these components and our tweaked mineral package with other additives and making them more palatable and digestible I think is important.
You can feed them like kings or feed them just to live. 
We wanted more if there was a feedi thought was better and made deer bigger you can rest assured I would prob be putting it in my feeders today. 
For years I fed other blends and wish I had known what I do now. 
We have always had nice deer on this ranch but not even comparable to the class of deer we are seeing since we made this product.

Here are a couple of Low Fence Webb Co. Customers that broke the 200â€ mark Feeding Double Down. Itâ€™s not just us my brother. í ¾í´·í ¼í¿¿â€â™‚ï¸

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

It would be nice if the poor guy could get some input on Record Rack. Iâ€™ve used several different feeds but never RR. Good luck to the OP on getting some feed back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

This stuff makes me chuckle a little! I've done the analysis and know what is in every feed on the market. I have a decent wildlife nutrition background and can tell you that in a deer's rumen, there isn't any difference between digestible proteins regardless of the source. Soybean meal, cottonseed meal, peanut meal, etc. is all digestible protein and that deer's digestive system doesn't know the difference. The difference in feeds lies in the mineral package and carbohydrate content. I want things in my feed that nourish the growing antler. This is what makes the difference.

To the OP. I know folks who feed Record Rack with great results. I do not but would have no doubt it is a quality feed ration.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

So many variables here - but the largest is just how much money do you need to print to feed a deer population ? Wonder if I can get nilgai bigger .....


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

I know a couple of hotties with Record Racks... and its sure seems to be working for them...


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I hunted down south on a HF Ranch that fed L&E protein year round. Most of the 170+ deer kept their noses in the spouts all the time plus the whole herd seemed to be fat and happy. Did the protein help? I know it did but which one is the best, I canâ€™t answer that. The common thread seems to be, feed them all they can eat and let them get old enough to reach their potential, which I totally agree with. Then you throw in genetics, how long you feed, water availability, number of feeders, cost of feed, what you shoot and a myriad of other issues that vary from ranch to ranch, so results vary greatly.
I do know that if I could feed protein year round on the place I hunt, I could slowly change the headgear on a few of the bucks for the better since all they get is natural forage and corn but being in a creek bottom that floods regularly itâ€™s not possible.
Just my $.02


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

bowmansdad said:


> I hunted down south on a HF Ranch that fed L&E protein year round. Most of the 170+ deer kept their noses in the spouts all the time plus the whole herd seemed to be fat and happy. Did the protein help? I know it did but which one is the best, I canâ€™t answer that. The common thread seems to be, feed them all they can eat and let them get old enough to reach their potential, which I totally agree with. Then you throw in genetics, how long you feed, water availability, number of feeders, cost of feed, what you shoot and a myriad of other issues that vary from ranch to ranch, so results vary greatly.
> I do know that if I could feed protein year round on the place I hunt, I could slowly change the headgear on a few of the bucks for the better since all they get is natural forage and corn but being in a creek bottom that floods regularly itâ€™s not possible.
> Just my $.02


Thatâ€™s exactly what I have seen from personal experience. I have a buddy that had a 500ac high fence place, that he did completely fence after the first year in Norheim that grew his 120â€ deer in 4 years to 170â€ deer with water, letting the deer she, decent genetics and good management feeding L&E protein. He sold the place and now has a place between San Diego and Freer that has some 135-140â€ deer. Itâ€™s a fenced 800 ac on 3 sides and will be completely fenced next year. He has not but will be will be feeding L&E on it with hopefully good results. Maybe with some DD it could be better but his his old place, he owned it and does what is within his budget. I have personally been on his old place and first the first time ever set my sites on 4 150-160â€ deer in one sitting in which I call impressisve, not to some but most. Not up to some standards but execceds most of which itâ€™s a nice deer and we are gonna let them walk kinda deal.

All in all it can happen with a good start, good management and the right place it can happen. When the majority of your place is high fenced and the deer donâ€™t have a choice but to hang out it can be real easy to grow big deer.

With an unlimited budget it can just as said, spend it and they will grow!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

NWcurlew said:


> I have been hearing great things from several ranch managers that have switched to Record Rack pellets. Wanted to know if anyone in the 2Cool world has any experience with it compared to others on the market.





NWcurlew said:


> I am interested in Record Rack in particular because their parent company is a major supporter of an outdoor ministry that we are heavily involved with.


What has happened to this thread is called hijacking.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Tail'in around said:


> With an unlimited budget it can just as said, spend it and they will grow!!!!


 yep


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I have seen RR on 1,000 acres that had deer pens and the deer raised in the pen ate it as it was their only food source. One thing I could never understand was once the feed fell out and ended up on the ground from a **** or the birds that like to fling it the deer wouldn't touch it period. If the feeder went empty they still wouldn't eat it off the ground and we did a test to prove it by letting a feed run out and there was a pile on the ground and we watched the pen for 2 days and the deer never hit the feed on the ground. They started to eat the browse that was left in the 3 ac pen. I think RR could produce good deer but when we tried to get the native deer to eat it , it took forever for them to become some what regular to the feeders and even that if we put corn on the ground the deer never cared about the RR. So we had a lot of waste from the feed being wasted on the ground and we really never could get the deer outside the pens to make the protein a priority. Another we saw was that at 8 the main breeder deer started to have a hard time eating the RR and we started to see them fall and also these deer were bucks in pens with just does and we noticed them having physical issues even to a point one year we had to dart a breeder to have a vet check it's legs. Those are the findings we saw using RR but the main breeder deer which had non native genetics did turn out to be a 220" deer eating nothing but RR and his best rack was at 6. Now since Double Down was brought up, I have seen deer walk right past corn to eat Double down in a pile on the ground. The feed has a key component that all deer hunters should care about that is the deer really really like the feed. It isn't just a protein but is also an attractant. Do the test your self, go find some land in central Texas that is about 250-500 acres with just regular deer heard and wait for a week of predicted good weather with no rain and pour a bag of RR and a bag of Double Down in a pile on the ground and put a game camera on each pile and you will see he results. As humans we eat what we like and if you are going to spend $10-$14 a bag for feed why not feed something that deer like to eat. For the OP when you start feeding the RR pay attention to the waste and also use game cams to see if your feed is getting to 5 deer or if most of your heard is hitting the feeder. Seems like a waste if only 20% of your deer will eat it but if your heard is hitting it hard and you like your results then go for it.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

I have used Record Rack on my place for the past 2 years. The deer like it and I have seen a difference in the rack size since switching from Antler Max. It is worth the money.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Iâ€™m gonna comment on a few things Gearman said.. I havenâ€™t had the exact means to feed protein yr round and we have a 1000 acre lease with neighbors who shoot everything. I use LOTS of attractants to try and hold deer or get them to stay around my areas. 
At $7-10 for a 1-2lb bag of acorn rage (or other attractant) it got expensive! I bought a 50lb bag of DD for around $12 for 50lbs. Big price difference per lb. 
how I feed it... I pour it directly on the ground around my feeder area (bow hunting) and even after a few days deer would still eat it offf the ground over corn. Even the powder residue would get eaten. Can RR or other proteins do this?? Maybe but the results of DD had me try it first. 
Personally... take 3 55gal drum feeders with protein feed tubes, set 10yards apart, put A,B, and C proteins in each one and put a camera up to see which is consumed first. Consumption is priority.. then make honest judgement from there. 
I do agree with supporting a company that supports you or your ministry but you may also look into what ministries or groups other products support. Some may do more then you realize! 
Just my $.02
Good luck with your decision


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Gearman -- thats exactly what I am gonna do-- I have a hill country place where protein hasn't been fed for a couple of years-its low fence though so I cant control the herd and where it goes-- it also had the **** hunted out of it for a few years- I have game cams of bucks, we have axis as well-- I have 4 protein feeders and I am gonna get cam pics of the feed sitting on the ground as well as or feed one thing in one and another in another -- I want to see what feeders get hit the hardest and then track the deer pics for a couple years and see what kind of progress i make-- guy next to me has 1400 acres thats pretty much not hunted so we will have a decent amount of land to draw from should be interesting


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

We have fed the same brand for years. Saying that from year to year it seems for some reason the deer seem to hang in certain areas on the lease and it changes from year to year. More deer in the area of different feeders. So different brand of feed at different feeders and trying to determine what they are eating mite take some time. WE dont feed year around(hunting season) and money but have discovered if you really want to see more deer during the season just put a little protein in the feeders and the deer walk right past the corn for the protien. Jus sayin


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Record rack is a Solid feed. I feed the 6% fat. 
Problem is, in the pasture blend, it smells like a semi-sweet dried dog food. Not very attractive, really.
If they could add something to make it more tasty, the deer would eat a lot more of it.
I also buy lots of feed from DF&G, so if you have ZERO budget then feed DD.


----------



## hunttexas (Mar 28, 2017)

broadonrod said:


> We took 1-190 in 9 years Feeding other â€œbrandsâ€ mentioned and â€œ0â€ 200â€ deer feeding other feed blends.
> We took 1 deer with 40â€ of mass in those 9 years â€œpre-DDâ€ we have lost count of bucks with 40+ inches of mass taken now.
> In the past 6 years we have shot or arrowed 13 bucks over 200â€ since we switched Feed blends. This does not include the other multiple 200â€+ class deer we have passed in the past couple of years.
> We feel our 3 year olds now look like our 5 year olds did before.
> ...


At what point in this time period (first 9 years and after) did you start putting 5 cotton seed feeders within your feed pens? It would be interesting to see your results if you cut out the cotton seed. Since you feed so much cotton seed - can you state what percent of your results are attributed to cotton seed feeders?

Like saying I am going to gain weight by eating a rib eye and a strip steak every night...After you gain 15 lbs you go around bragging that the strip steak is the best and only whey to gain weight....well what about the impact of the rib eye?


----------



## hunttexas (Mar 28, 2017)

RR is a good quality feed.


----------

